# مستوى كمالية السلامة - Safety Integrity Level - SIL



## sayed00 (3 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم

مستوى كمالية السلامة ( Safety Integrity Level (SIL) ) هو معيار لمستوى النقص في المخاطر المعطاة بواسطة دالة السلامة

نعرض الموضوع بالتفاصيل

من هنا 

شاركونا الرأى 


تحياتى


----------



## agharieb (9 أكتوبر 2010)

ألف شكر


----------



## محمد الحمزاوي (11 أكتوبر 2010)

ارجو ارسال المحددات المسموح بها لفحوصات مياه اشرب من العكورة والعسرة والph والتوصيلية والpod,cod


----------



## محمد الحمزاوي (11 أكتوبر 2010)

ارجو ارسال اهم المخاطر التي يمكن ان يتعرض لها اصحاب ورش تصليح السيارات (ميكانيك السيارة وكهرباء السيارة)


----------

